# Wine cork angels



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

These are my latest addition to my rustic Christmas tree.


----------



## C3G (Sep 24, 2014)

Ingenious


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful and creative. My DH was collecting wine corks for a specific project. He just passed away in Sept from a brain tumor. I didn't want to throw all those corks away bec they remind me of him. (Now I'm crying while I type this). Anyway, your pictures gave me a boost. Thank you for posting them. I plan to make a few.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

They look great


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your Christmas tree will certainly have the Christmas "Spirit"...they are adorable...


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

So cute and creative. Love them.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable and creative.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

They are so darn cute.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They are much nicer than their name implies. Very nicely done. I think I have to start drinking wine to get some corks.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How clever... they are really cute!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Bev. I hope you do make them you will certainly have him smiling from above. You can use just about anything for angels wings even wide ribbon. Please post when you get them done. I appreciate you sharing your connection. Blessings to you.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all for looking and your kind words. Blessings Nancy


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Those are so cute!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

NYBev said:


> Beautiful and creative. My DH was collecting wine corks for a specific project. He just passed away in Sept from a brain tumor. I didn't want to throw all those corks away bec they remind me of him. (Now I'm crying while I type this). Anyway, your pictures gave me a boost. Thank you for posting them. I plan to make a few.


Oh dear Bev. ...l hope they make you smile when you look at them,..and think of him..... blessings, Hilary


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Those are cute. I used a wine cork for the trunk of a felted Christmas ornament t. Last year I decorated my tree with dried okra pods, dried pomegranates, peach seeds and some cotton bolls on top. For this year, I will use water lily pods and some other dried things- whatever I find as I go.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

NYBev said:


> Beautiful and creative. My DH was collecting wine corks for a specific project. He just passed away in Sept from a brain tumor. I didn't want to throw all those corks away bec they remind me of him. (Now I'm crying while I type this). Anyway, your pictures gave me a boost. Thank you for posting them. I plan to make a few.


I'm so sorry for your loss. You could make the angels in memory of your dear husband. I lost my 2nd husband 3 years ago and my 1st in 1990. not a day goes by when I don't think about them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute idea, nicely done.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

My daughter has made wreaths and trivets with wine corks!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

They're really nice. I must say you're better at getting the corks out of the bottle than I am.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing the idea.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

NYBev, what a lovely way to honor your DH/s memory.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Ooh pretty


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have trouble finding wine corks. They now use those fake corks. ;(
Your angels are very cute!!


----------

